# Southern Pacific RailRoad Film



## MrFSS (Dec 22, 2014)

Great old video.

Documentary made by the _*Southern Pacific Railroad*_ in *1937* to showcase the "Daylight" passenger train service.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMCvOSX5Xr0


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice find Tom! Reminds me of when I rode the Sunset Ltd as a kid!

Interesting to see the old SP Station in LA before Union Station was built and that the Daylight changed engines in SLO!

Especially interesting to hear the stress on the Train running and arriving " right on time,!"


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Dec 22, 2014)

All that's missing is the clacking of the Bell & Howell 16mm Projector


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 22, 2014)

If you want a good laugh, or see how frustrating it can be for deaf/HoH people, put the captions on.


----------



## John Bredin (Dec 22, 2014)

AmtrakBlue said:


> If you want a good laugh, or see how frustrating it can be for deaf/HoH people, put the captions on.


Damn, you're not kidding! I read about "ground bristling cars" "golden Avenger" "biking to Miami" "manganese" and "ready to feed off work" in just the first two minutes. :blink: :giggle:

I usually watch television with the captions on, and I've seen some howlers now and then, but this captioning was clearly done by *early* voice recognition software that nobody bothered to "train" properly. To be fair, though, the repeated pre-war "Spanish? Schmanish!" pronunciation of Loss Angle-ease would trick modern human ears never mind robotic ones.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 22, 2014)

I use captioning on the TV too because of my poor hearing. I don't mind so much the live captioning being off, but pre-recorded captions should be perfect. I suspect no one does quality control of the captions.


----------



## trainman74 (Dec 24, 2014)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I use captioning on the TV too because of my poor hearing. I don't mind so much the live captioning being off, but pre-recorded captions should be perfect. I suspect no one does quality control of the captions.


I used to work as a closed-captioner working on pre-recorded shows. Don't get me started. (The basic problem is that the networks are usually only willing to spend just enough to get their shows closed-captioned, not enough to actually come up with quality captions.)


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 24, 2014)

trainman74 said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > I use captioning on the TV too because of my poor hearing. I don't mind so much the live captioning being off, but pre-recorded captions should be perfect. I suspect no one does quality control of the captions.
> ...


I wasn't blaming the captioners, but the networks.

I just watched White Christmas and I'm pretty sure I saw a few flaws in the captions.


----------



## trainman74 (Dec 25, 2014)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I wasn't blaming the captioners, but the networks.
> 
> I just watched White Christmas and I'm pretty sure I saw a few flaws in the captions.


As far as I'm concerned, you can blame the captioners all you want. 

It's been almost 10 years since I had the job -- I can't watch shows with captions on anymore because I get frustrated at errors, probably more so than a "civilian" would.


----------



## GG-1 (Dec 26, 2014)

Right Now I am Watching Blues Brothers on VH1. Shocking on the number of words deleted.

Aloha And Mele Kalikimaka


----------



## railiner (Dec 26, 2014)

Great video, thanks for posting!

When they called themselves The Friendly, Southern Pacific.....


----------

